# braided Line & Fluro ?



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Not trying to start a line War. 

But seriously what do yall think is the best braid and fluro?

I question that samurai braid? I heard its amazing, round and silky smooth.

Ive always used power pro super slick.
It does the job

As for fluro

I use seagar green label.
Very expensive and im a bit tired of paying for it but it is a great line.



Im asking for yalls comments, reviews, and opinions all in which ill take into consideration.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Berkley Vanish or Seaguar Red Label. No reason to pay for more expensive flouro when both of those work excellent. For those who complain about knots slipping or the line breaking at the knot - news flash, you're not tying your knots correctly. 

Sufix 832 or Super Slick for braid. 

Actually, I do use Seaguar Blue Label a lot, since it's usually on sale at Dick's.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Berkley Vanish or Seaguar Red Label. No reason to pay for more expensive flouro when both of those work excellent. For those who complain about knots slipping or the line breaking at the knot - news flash, you're not tying your knots correctly.
> 
> Sufix 832 or Super Slick for braid.
> 
> ...




Good call on the knots bro.

Thats 1 talley for 832, more to come Im sure, but like you with fluro super slick is cheaper* : so is 832 worth it.....? Do explain. I know Jeff as well as you choose it but the question is why?


I know Im not the only one who has this question in mind. With sooooo many lines on the market. Im torn if weather I should even switch or not.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Braid I really don't have a preference I guess I would say super slick and I use seaguar blue label flouro


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Check this site out Josh.

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetestingbuy.htm


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Kim said:


> Check this site out Josh.
> 
> http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetestingbuy.htm


That was an eye full hahaha.. sweet website, I like it.

But what im really looking for is cast ability, abrasion resistance, and knot strength - Along with price


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Braid I'm not as picky with, but primarily fish Power Pro super slick and Spiderwire Invisibraid.

Fluorocarbon for me means Seaguar Blue Label. I've used others with ok success but to me Seaguar seems to have the best abrasion resistance, knot strength, etc.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Daiwa samurai braid is awesome but expensive! I mainly use regular power pro and have never had a problem with it. I picked up some Chinese braid and it seems to be pretty decent line just a lot thicker than other braids. If samurai braid was cheaper it would be my go to.

As for flouro, I use saguar blue label that I stock up on at the outcast sale. When I run out ill use the cheap flouro. Honestly can't tell much of a difference and it doesn't seem like the fish can either.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I use regular powerpro not the slick. As for flouro dont use it at all just mono usually suffix works just as good if not better and is a hell of a lot cheaper. If I need super strong mono leader I use trikfish.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Regular Power Pro, moss green, and Berkley Vanish leader.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

I use Berkley Stealth Ultra Braid and have for years without many problems. Braid floats compared to fluorocarbon that sinks. Each has its own specific use.

A lot of freshwater guys use fluorocarbon because it sinks and typically they're using lures that dive. They like the sensitivity and the abrasion resistance of fluorocarbon. Freshwater guys do use braid from time to time, usually when they’re fishing heavy cover pitching into lily pads. 
With saltwater however, most anglers use braid because of its versatility and you can get a lot more line on a small reel. Typically around here we’re not fishing under heavy cover unless we’re fishing around docks. 

If you're not worried about casting long and you're working lures like crank baits, spinner baits, or jigs and you're in deep water, then fluorocarbon would be fine. It does have some stretch but nothing like regular mono.

If you need a long cast and you like to use your fishing rod for multiple uses, braid is the way to go. Fluorocarbon is more abrasion resistant than standard nylon monofilament of the same diameter. Braid is more abrasion resistance then fluorocarbon and is much smaller in diameter with the same pound test.

I have found that if I'm going to use a top water plug and it's my personal rod and reel I use mono. I don't go with fluorocarbon. I go with mono because I like a stretch and it floats when working top water plugs on my bait caster. By using the mono I actually have better hook up ratio, as the lure works a little better with mono for less hook pulls. Less bent hooks means more caught fish.

As far as which braid is better; that's a personal choice. Like I said I've used Berkley Ultra Stealth for years and have never really had a problem. It’s not the most expensive, but it performs as well as some of the more expensive line.

Hope this helps. Tight lines.
John


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a quick response, I've used Samurai Braid on one of my Quantum 30Pts spinning reels and I really liked it apart from the expense. Some issues with wind knots, so I tried the Fins WindTamer and have been very satisfied with it.
But, on our recent trip to the keys, I was using my Smoke 50Pts catching Mangrove Snapper and was pretty impressed with the PowerPro braid I had Chris spool it with over at Sam's.... I mean tough- having a big snapper running under the mangrove roots and ending up having to muscle him out... and didn't break the line.
And I was using about a 3' piece of Seaguar Fluorocarbon (I wouldn't use anything else in the clear water of the keys) with a small Owner live bait hook with throwing live pilchards.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Superslick and Seguar blue


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

There are always better products coming out and I try to keep an open mind rather than getting locked into one rut but right now, it's Super Slick and Seaguar Blue. 

Back around 2008 or 09, I ran into some charter billfish guys from Australia who were touting Amilan line and saying they could get a whole season out of it and that it was super abrasion resistant. I changed to it and was amazed, then did some research and found out that it had been around since the early 60s or something crazy like that. 

Just goes to show that you have to keep an open mind to anything when it comes to gear.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've used PowerPro plain and slick, and had problem with wind knots with heavier lures. I started using Spiderwire (invisibraid, invisible, etc) and have had good experience with it. I am now using Fins Windtamer and love it. I though if it was good, the 6-strand Fins XS would be even better. Put it on 3 of my best reels and have to pull if off all 3, not because of wind knots, but because the line buries itself under other wraps on the reel, then doesn't cast hardly at all. This happens reeling in a 2-4lb fish.

I mostly use Seaguar Blue Label flouro, usually 8-10' tied on with a double uni (long leader because of crystal clear water conditions).


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess I'm oldschool but I'm a mono guy... Suffix mono... usually 12-14#... Seagaur blue label for when I tie on leaders


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

All my inshore reels are spooled the same.
10# power pro, regular flavored...paired w/ C-gar 15# fluoro for a leader.

Pier rods are spooled w/ 17# fluoro used w/ a steel leader.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Sufix 832 Advanced Super Line. It's a bit more expensive. I used PP at one time and I had a couple of knot failures - and then I heard that "FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS FISH WITH POWER PRO!" The last PP I used - the knot broke while tying to the mono base layer on a bait caster.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I threw off a very nice Unfair lure last night......f--k braid...no wind knots with mono!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Sufix 832 Advanced Super Line. It's a bit more expensive. I used PP at one time and I had a couple of knot failures - and then I heard that "FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS FISH WITH POWER PRO!" The last PP I used - the knot broke while tying to the mono base layer on a bait caster.


 I've not had it break; If I tie knots correctly they don't fail...I've thrown off some lures...but that was the fluoro knot that failed at the lure tie off.

I tried spider wire, some others but always come back to PP. One thing I do often: with a moving boat....cut the lure off, hand feed some line into the moving water and un-spool and re-spool my line. Keeps it tidy on the spool.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BF: Are u fishing this morning???


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> BF: Are u fishing this morning???


 No sir, not this morning...you?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

barefoot said:


> No sir, not this morning...you?


Nope. I'm in Denver. No Specs here!!!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

a said:


> I threw off a very nice Unfair lure last night......f--k braid...no wind knots with mono!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> Nope. I'm in Denver. No Specs here!!!


go to the South Platte! plenty of trout there


----------

